# OH YEAH BABY!!



## DiggerBryan (Dec 4, 2005)

My grandpa was at a monthly bottle meeting it just so happens someone had a tumbler for sale. My grandpa called and told me about and I just had to buy it. It set me back about $350.00. But anyway I just tumbled my first bottle and it looks a lot better but still needs a few more days. I almost sh** myself when I took the cap off the cannister and it was full of a green foam. [:'(] Is this normal?


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 4, 2005)

hi diggerbryan, yep, that's nasty stuff. mine is mostly black.  you get use to it. good deal. good luck tumbling,   rhona


----------



## DiggerBryan (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks Rhona.... if you don't mind I've got a couple more questions about it. How do you  separate the copper from the gunk? Should you wash the copper off or can you just put it back in the cannister and tumble another? Thanks!


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 4, 2005)

hi diggerbryan,  you have to clean the copper each time, i use a fine sieve (SP) like you use to drain speggetti with.  rinse it till the water is coming out is clear. hope this helps.  rhona


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey Bryan, I don't mean to jump in ahead of Rhona, but it is very important that you clean your copper *every* time it comes out of the bottle and canister. Clean it *ONLY* with water. Use no soap on it or anything else ! Just water. Wash it until the water running over it is clean. Use Clorox soft scrub on the canisters. If you do clean the canisters with soap, make sure you get all the soap residue washed out. After a few times tumbling, your copper will turn dark. This is as it should be so don't concern yourself with the color change. Hope this helps, Kelley


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Dec 4, 2005)

Sorry Rhona, I'm a slow typer![]


----------



## DiggerBryan (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys!!!


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello, and glad your happy with your tumbler, I love the sound of copper tumbling, I just cant get enough of tumbling bottles and jars. I have added on to mine and made a table for doing larger pieces up to 11" across.
 Yes wash your copper and keep the cutting copper and polishing copper separate if you can, i use old 2 or 3 gallon stoneware crocks that are worthless.

 I also have my own way of doing my copper. I wash mine. some people wont even attempt this because of a bad problem they had or just out of doing it their way for so long.
 I am having great success with my mixture os washing my copper.
 I have a 2 gallon open bucket on top of a 5 gallon pail. the bucket has tiny holes drilled in it so the fine copper can fall through and the water can also go through,
 I have over 75 pounds of copper and cut my own, have some for sale for 3.50 a pound if anyone needs some.plus shipping...
  any way good luck and if you have any problems you can email me or anyone of the great tumblers in this group and we would be glad to help.
 every one has their own way of doing things,
 AMERICA the greatest country in the world....

 rick


----------



## gatorman (Dec 7, 2005)

Hay Rick this is gatorman, Im thinking of buying a tumbler too. Where can I get a used one and what would a used one cost? I also have been metal detecting for several years and just been turned on to bottle digging and would like to get a tumbler. I have a Garrett treasure ace 250 that I would trade for a tumbler if anyone is interested please email me at gatorman1@sbcglobal.net  Thanks.[]


----------



## DiggerBryan (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice/help guys!

 Gatorman my advice to you is to try and build one. I'm trying to make a copy of the one I have so I can give to my grandpa and so far I've had no trouble findind the parts. If you want I can take some pics of mine to give you an idea.


----------

